# My Brandtii



## Paulice (Oct 28, 2004)

Here's my Brant, ll 5.5" of him!

He's in a 300ltr with a fluval4+ filter and a Gibbi pleco L083 @ 10"

Eating very well, 

















Paul


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Holy smokes, that's one beautiful piranha you got there








How's his character? And do you have a full tank shot?


----------



## mantis (May 16, 2003)

very nice!

any more pics?


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

Great lookin fish!!

More pics.......!!!!!


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

I also think we need more full tank shots...beautiful p though


----------



## Paulice (Oct 28, 2004)




----------



## NegativeCamber (Nov 29, 2004)

Excellent looking fish!!


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

Your Brandtii looks just great, so I'm impressed


----------



## TheSaint (Apr 15, 2004)

thats one nice looking fish you got there


----------



## Paulice (Oct 28, 2004)

Thanks all


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

wow 
absolutely stunning


----------



## shoe997bed263 (Oct 15, 2004)

i agree with every one it is an amazing fish there


----------



## Brendan (Oct 7, 2004)

i agree


----------



## Esoteric (Jul 7, 2004)

sick coloration hold onto that badboy


----------



## Paulice (Oct 28, 2004)

He's doing well and slowly getting he golden colour you can see it in ths fins, i'll try to get some more pis up soon

Paul.


----------

